# motion detector light as a trigger



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Do the props trigger everytime you just plug them in to an outlet? I don't have any Spirit props but I don't think they do.


----------



## ScaryCanuck (Sep 13, 2010)

they work when i plug them into an outlet the first time then it uses the sensors, thats why i thought it would work with a light sensor


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

If the motion sensor turns on a light bulb, it should power up your prop. Check the motion sensor with a bulb.


----------

